# installing new ciling lights



## tomt2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

im a contractor and a retail store owner asked me to install a few small track lights, any direction would help from experienced electricians.

This is my situation, please let me know if this is ok?
this isa small retail store with a large metal florescent track light that i removed. It had an on/off switch. It is connected to BX cable with a Red, Black and White cable. i am connecting 3 small lights to that line. I took the 3 wire BX and installed a metal box in the ceiling where i am connecting yellow cable the owner purchased (black, white and copper ground). The yellow is now coming out of the metal box to another metal box that will connect the light. the light has black, white and ground.

i will cap off the black on the bx, connect red to black on yellow cable and white to white and ground the yellow copper to the metal box. 

on the light i will connect black to black from yellow cable and white to white. the ground from the light i will connect to the metal box. and so on for other 2 lights.

does this sound right?
thanks
tom


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## tomt2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

why? is it the bx to yellow?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not hire an electrician?


----------



## tomt2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

isn't it obvious the owner is trying to save money and im trying to make it. that aside any real advise would be much appreciated


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Try and get your hands on some pink cable... it's better in these kinds of situations.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

